

Http://mustachify.me/?src=YOUR_IMAGE_URL - dominis
http://mustachify.me

======
MattBearman
[http://mustachify.me/?src=http://a1.twimg.com/profile_images...](http://mustachify.me/?src=http://a1.twimg.com/profile_images/110889215/jt.jpg)

Really quite impressed with how well it placed the mustache.

I'm guessing this is movember related, maybe you could have options for
different types of 'stache?

------
rodw
To test it I just grabbed the first image I found on the New York Times
website. It's a pretty good one:

[http://mustachify.me/?src=http://i1.nyt.com/images/2011/11/1...](http://mustachify.me/?src=http://i1.nyt.com/images/2011/11/13/magazine/13mag-
cain-span/13mag-cain-span-hpMedium-v2.jpg)

